# Steelers Champions



## Dusty05

Now that all the bets are done, and the game is over. What did you guys think of the game and the refs?


----------



## aupeters

I didnt agree with the offensive pass interference on the seattle touchdown. Let em play


----------



## Dusty05

I have to agree with you on that one. I know that you can't hit each other 10 yards out, but that looked like it was barely a touch.


----------



## WingedShooter7

it was kinda boring

AND who agrees the Rolling Stones SUCKED?


----------



## aupeters

The stones sucked, i woulda rather watched a marching band.


----------



## R y a n

Anyone who watched the game realizes that the refs decided the final outcome of the game based on the multitude of bad calls. It was pathetic at best.

The Steelers didn't win the Superbowl. The refs allowed the score to benefit them and they won the trophy. The did not WIN the superbowl however. It was a joke for the MVP award. They couldn't think of who to give it to, as everyone knew that noone had a decent performance.

The MVP trophy should have been split with the officiating crew....

It is so sad that more and more game outcomes are being decided by officials....

:evil:


----------



## griffman

Ben Elli said:


> Anyone who watched the game realizes that the refs decided the final outcome of the game based on the multitude of bad calls. It was pathetic at best.
> 
> The Steelers didn't win the Superbowl. The refs allowed the score to benefit them and they won the trophy. The did not WIN the superbowl however. It was a joke for the MVP award. They couldn't think of who to give it to, as everyone knew that noone had a decent performance.
> 
> The MVP trophy should have been split with the officiating crew....
> 
> It is so sad that more and more game outcomes are being decided by officials....
> 
> :evil:


Couldn't agree with you more!

Seattle lost 4 points on the Jackson pass interference, and another 7 points for the "mystery" holding call that should have been first and goal on the one. An 11 point swing...10+11=21

Pitt gained 4 points on the Roethlisberger touchdown that wasn't. 21-4=17

My scorecard showed the Seahawks winning the game 21-17.

I'd be embarrased if I were a Steeler fan :******:

The above bad calls were just the ones that affected scoring situations, I'm not evening mentioning the 3 to 5 other "non" calls that went Pittsburgh's way!

Unbelieveable!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

How about the bogus blocking below the waist call on Hasselbeck trying to tackle the guy who intercepted it? WTH! :eyeroll:

And then on the touchdown from Randle EL to Ward, Big Ben threw a block below the waist and no call! :******:

The refs definately gave the game to the Steelers, but it was expected. You knew the NFL wanted the Bus to get the Superbowl and retire. What a happy storybook ending. uke:


----------



## Dusty05

I thought the Stones were kind of dragging through their whole show. It seemed like they were trying to keep a plane from hitting the ground.


----------



## KEN W

All said above is correct....poor officiating.

I would question why the Stones were there at all?

Being in Detroit you would think they would feature home town talent....Mowtown Records.


----------



## buckseye

The game was typical, the Stones were as good as they can be but why not the Motor City Madman Ted Nugent


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> Anyone who watched the game realizes that the refs decided the final outcome of the game based on the multitude of bad calls. It was pathetic at best.


I believe that phrase is on page 1 in the Green Bay Packer Fan handbook of excuses. :lol: :stirpot:

Actually I thought Ben was clearly short of the endzone, the tackle/penalty on Hasselbeck's int. play was also bogus, which put Pit. in good field position for their big play pass from Randl'EL. I agree it was pretty bad, and you'd think for a Superbowl it would or could be top notch officiating. :roll:


----------



## njsimonson

Yes, certainly the Seahawks shotty play in the last three minutes of the 2nd Quarter had nothing to do with their loss. Nor did their poor clock management in the fourth quarter. Quit blaming the officials.

The called-back touchdown WAS correct in violation of the offensive pass interference. You want to spilt hairs? Go murder someone "just a little."

The chop-block call appeared incorrect as Hasselbeck went for the tackle, but those things happen, the game consists of an undeniable element - human error, and the rules are the rules.

Neither team performed exceptionally well, but Pittsburgh pulled it out. I for one enjoyed the game. And all you trash-talkers for the Stones' performance would be dead after 10 years of what the Stones did. By the way, they have more money than all of us will ever see. Deal with it. Must be Monday, we're all a bit whiney.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Yeah I thought both teams played terrible. Sometimes the other team has something to say about how their opponent plays, but in this game I didn't think so. Nerves? maybe, but to have the Superbowl MVP win the honor with 5 catches for 123 yds and 1 TD says it all in a nut shell. As a Viking fan however, an ugly win in "the big game" would be most welcome.


----------



## buckseye

I think the head coaches are the two best in the league and I enjoyed watching their work. I wonder if both teams were playing bad occasionally because the other team was causing them to... what a thought.


----------



## mallardhunter

I don't know if the refs gave the game to the steelers because if the seahawks would have made some of their field goals they would have been in and not to mention all the dropped passes they had. If the refs were really leaning towards the steelers they would have gave them the ball when matt hasselbeck fumbled. And all the time they wasted at the end. I would agree the halftime show sucked...they could have got someone a little bit younger that could at least jump around, and sing without getting winded.


----------



## goldhunter470

They won and covered the spread. THAT stinks on ice. :******:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Aretha and Aarons rendition of National Anthem sucked.

Officiating sucked.

First half sucked.

Stoners sucked.

Second half sucked.

Superbowl highlight-commercials.

Sad but true.


----------



## DeltaBoy

4CurlRedleg said:


> Aretha and Aarons rendition of National Anthem sucked.
> 
> Officiating sucked.
> 
> First half sucked.
> 
> Stoners sucked.
> 
> Second half sucked.


Cheer up! :lol:

The game did suck, but my Bus rookie card just went up in value.


----------



## Quackkills9

the stones was a joke

everything said above.. I agree :sniper:


----------



## Bore.224

You guys have no pulse the stones rocked what do you guys listen to Randy Travis? Yeah the officials did a poor job but Seattle sucked and would have lost the game anyway! Pittsburge is a better team!!!


----------



## ND_RC

DeltaBoy said:


> The game did suck, but my Bus rookie card just went up in value.


I have a Kordell Stewart rookie card I'll trade you for the Bettis rookie card.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Bore.224 said:


> You guys have no pulse the stones rocked what do you guys listen to Randy Travis?


We have a helluva alot more pulse than Mick ineedabotoxtreatment Jaeger.
And yeah, I do listen to Randy Travis.


----------



## swift

I haven't heard any seattle fan yet talk about the Fumble by J Stevens that was ruled an incomplete pass that would have led to another Steeler score. I guess the bad calls are only remembered when they went against the steelers.


----------



## griffman

njsimonson said:


> Yes, certainly the Seahawks shotty play in the last three minutes of the 2nd Quarter had nothing to do with their loss. Nor did their poor clock management in the fourth quarter. Quit blaming the officials.


I didn't think the clock management was as bad as it was made out to be. If you thought the Seahawks were taking too much time in the 2nd qtr.....I think you're wrong. If they were mis managing the clock, there is NO WAY Pittsburgh would have called a time out. Hasselback saw something and was changing the play. In fact, the play was to be a pass, when he read the D, he was trying to change play to a run up the middle. As far as the 4th qtr. I didn't like the conservative play calling at about the 7 min. mark, other than that I thought it was ok. If the officals had made the right calls throughout the game, the clock wouldn't have been an issue for Seattle.



njsimonson said:


> The called-back touchdown WAS correct in violation of the offensive pass interference. You want to spilt hairs? Go murder someone "just a little."


This may have been the "correct" call, but just before Jackson "pushed" off, the db clearly grabbed him. Why wasn't that called? Not only that, offensive pass interference is very rarely called. Ever seen Michael Irvin play ball? The ref shoulda let them play and not nit picked the call. All this is a little different than "murdering" someone just a little! O pass interference isn't called 90% of the time it occurs....questionable call at best!


njsimonson said:


> The chop-block call appeared incorrect as Hasselbeck went for the tackle, but those things happen, the game consists of an undeniable element - human error, and the rules are the rules.


Not only did it appear incorrect...it WAS incorrect. Yes, human error is inevitable, lopsided calls throughout a game favoring one team over the other is unfair, not error. The refs cost Seattle the game period.



njsimonson said:


> Neither team performed exceptionally well, but Pittsburgh pulled it out. I for one enjoyed the game. And all you trash-talkers for the Stones' performance would be dead after 10 years of what the Stones did. By the way, they have more money than all of us will ever see. Deal with it. Must be Monday, we're all a bit whiney.


I agree with most of this. I enjoyed the game, didn't mind the Stones, but I totally disagree with Pittsburgh having "pulled it out"(pertaining to victory). The only thing the Stealers (yes, that's how you spell it now!) pulled out was some $$$ for the refs!


----------



## griffman

swift said:


> I haven't heard any seattle fan yet talk about the Fumble by J Stevens that was ruled an incomplete pass that would have led to another Steeler score. I guess the bad calls are only remembered when they went against the steelers.


I'm not a Seattle fan, but I'll bite anyway...
I agree, that was a fumble. I can admit it, the refs blew that one in favor of Seattle. However, it was NOT a game changing blown call like the 3 that went against Seattle. That non call fumble resulted in a Seattle punt one play later....big deal.....so Pittsburgh got the ball at the 10 or 20 instead of the 40. No different than the "phantom" bad call against Seattle on one of the kickoffs that resulted in a loss of 25 net yards.

According to an ESPN poll, 64% of the WORLD (not just the US) stated the bad calls *changed the outcome *of the game. 36% said it didn't. Hmmmm, sounds kinda fishy to me. Stealers fans can argue all they want. They unfairly received the victory, they didn't win that game.

The bad calls will be remembered by me on both sides. The game changing bad calls will IMO go down in history, making SB XL the one that was "Stolen from Seattle by the Stealers."


----------



## R y a n

griffman said:


> swift said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard any seattle fan yet talk about the Fumble by J Stevens that was ruled an incomplete pass that would have led to another Steeler score. I guess the bad calls are only remembered when they went against the steelers.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Seattle fan, but I'll bite anyway...
> I agree, that was a fumble. I can admit it, the refs blew that one in favor of Seattle. However, it was NOT a game changing blown call like the 3 that went against Seattle. That non call fumble resulted in a Seattle punt one play later....big deal.....so Pittsburgh got the ball at the 10 or 20 instead of the 40. No different than the "phantom" bad call against Seattle on one of the kickoffs that resulted in a loss of 25 net yards.
> 
> According to an ESPN poll, 64% of the WORLD (not just the US) stated the bad calls *changed the outcome *of the game. 36% said it didn't. Hmmmm, sounds kinda fishy to me. Stealers fans can argue all they want. They unfairly received the victory, they didn't win that game.
> 
> The bad calls will be remembered by me on both sides. The game changing bad calls will IMO go down in history, making SB XL the one that was "Stolen from Seattle by the Stealers."
Click to expand...

Spot on accurate assessments Griff!

I need to go back to the Pittsburgh Live chat and find some of my posts over there. Pitt fans are gloating about their win. The Stealer sideline was completely out of the game until the Stripes kept them in it. The MVP for the SuperBowl should have been split among the referees...

Noone from Stealer land had a decent game. Case in point....they gave the MVP to a guy who really had a lousy game overall... but it was just less lousy than the other usual suspects...

It truly will be remembered as a Tainted win. Stealer Nation won the trophy, however Seattle won the game. This SuperBowl will always have an asterisk by it...even 30 years from now just like Maris... Noone I've talked with respects the victory as being legit.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> It truly will be remembered as a Tainted win. Stealer Nation won the trophy, however Seattle won the game. This SuperBowl will always have an asterisk by it...even 30 years from now just like Maris... Noone I've talked with respects the victory as being legit.


 I heard in Pittsburgh they have yet to serve a "victory party" beer. :lol:


----------

